# How long did it take for msten to kick in for you guys?



## wheybolic63 (Jan 25, 2013)

i'm on day 5 of mass trauma 20 mgs. i know its still early yet but i  haven't noticed any size or strength yet. today's workout actually  sucked. did chest and bi's and i couldn't get 130 lb dumbells up off my  chest when i can normally get 5-7 actually felt real weak today. I do  look fuller and pumps are awesome but thats about it. No weight gain,  size gains, or strength gains. I have some bloat over my abs. no real  side effects yet except some acid reflux, not sure if its from the msten  tho. i'm drinking plenty of water, eating clean but alot, supports:  cycle assist, aegis, liv 52, coQ10, super cissus(joints). when should i  expect the anabolic results that msten is supposed to deliver? thanks  guys


----------



## jadean (Jan 25, 2013)

Never heard of mass trauma so i can't comment on the quality but I've run msten  a few times with very good results. Usually by the second week my aggression was up significantly and strength shot up around the same time. I didn't get much size of of it but it really hardened me up. My favorite ph btw


----------



## oliolz (Jan 25, 2013)

starting the 2nd week, u should be walking around more pumped and more focused/aggressive in the gym

shit, i was doing chores & my forearms got a massive pump!


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 26, 2013)

oliolz said:


> starting the 2nd week, u should be walking around more pumped and more focused/aggressive in the gym
> 
> shit, i was doing chores & my forearms got a massive pump!



Are you also on 20mg ED?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 26, 2013)

If by 2 weeks in you are still not noticing anything, it is likely bunk shit.

Question...why did you buy this mass trauama shit when IML sells a a Methylsten product with a 100% purity & potency gaurantee?  Why take a risk on some no-name company with no gaurantees?  That just doesn't make sense to me.  Did you know IML was making an M-sten product when you bought that stuff?


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2013)

LMFAO^^^



M-Sten or go fucking kill yourself


----------



## wheybolic63 (Jan 26, 2013)

i'm surprised u guys haven't heard of bfn mass trauma its a well known and popular msten product. I can tell even after 6 days now that it def. isn't bunk i'm definitely seeing glycogen, fullness, water retention in my midsection, and all day pumps, just no size, strength, definition, vascularity, etc.. i just ordered some msten rx and i'll switch over to that at 2 caps a day just to make sure and finish out my cycle with the IML msten.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2013)

Well known? Not around here


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 28, 2013)

wheybolic63 said:


> i'm surprised u guys haven't heard of bfn mass trauma its a well known and popular msten product. I can tell even after 6 days now that it def. isn't bunk i'm definitely seeing glycogen, fullness, water retention in my midsection, and all day pumps, just no size, strength, definition, vascularity, etc.. i just ordered some msten rx and i'll switch over to that at 2 caps a day just to make sure and finish out my cycle with the IML msten.



On Day 5 is wasn't doing anything, but on day 6 you know it is def kicking in?  

LOL...I believe you...just sounds funny, is all.

One legitimate question, though.  You say you have not gained any size, but then you say you have witnessed a noticable increase in muscle fullness.  However, that is contradictory because a fuller muscle= a bigger muscle.  Increased fullness IS increased size...no difference.  Most poeple can't differentiate between the increase in size which takes place through intramuscuar water retention (which is the primary way steroids increase fullness)...and the increas in size which takes place through genuine muscle fiber growth.  Since both muscle fiber and I.M. water retntion look the same from the outside, most people just see themelves getting bigger.  This increase in I.M water is the main way a sterid such as SD or Anadrol causes such quick size gains.

So, I wondered imaybe you were confusing the term muscle fullness with something else.  Anyway, good luck with your cycle.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm on day 3 so not much here. 30mg ED.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 28, 2013)

I was walking around the house and noticed obvious calf pumps on day 7 or 8. I was using IronMagLabs product though.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 28, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> I'm on day 3 so not much here. 30mg ED.




It took me about 1 week to see a difference and by 2 weeks it was obvious.

Unlike Anadrol, which caues significant weight gains, M-Sten only added about half as much bodyweight.   However, I believe the overall gains in muscle fiber were very similar. When using Anadrol, a large percentage of the bodyweright gained is attributable to increases in I.M. water retention...not muscle fiber growth.  This is why we swell up so quikcly when using Anadrol...and also why we deflate so quiclly upon discontinuation, resulting in a rapid loss of bodyweight in less than a week.  With M-sten, while the weight gains are significantly slower in comparison to Anadrol, I believe a much larger percentage of one's weight gains are attributable to actual muscle fiber growth.  

The fact that one does not deflate like a baloon when discontinuing M-sten shows that a larger percentage of the weight gained is muscle, as muscle tissue takes alot longer to lose post-cycle compared to I.M water retention.  As soon as a steroid like Drol is discontinued...it's effects on the 11-b-h enzyme immediately cease, causing the body to restore normal levels of I.M. water retention right away...within days.  However, muscle tissue takes a lot longer to lose post-cycle, assuming caloric intake is maintained.  When people talk about certain steroids being worse for gains retention than others, what they are actually referring to, whether they realize it or not, is the amount of I.M water they are losing post-cycle.  Becaue I.M. water looks just like muscle, most users can't tell the difference betwen losing I.M. water and actual muscle fiber.  In short, they confuse water weight with muscle fiber weight.  All they see is themselves getting smaller after they stop using the steroid.  For example, when someone stops using Anadrol, he sees thimself shrink up much faster than when stopping a steroid like Primobolan, so he automatically assumes it is much harder to maintain gains with Anadrol....but, unless that person defines gains as "water weight", there is no difference in the rate of gains retention between the various steroids.  In reality, while "weight loss" can vary dramatically from steroid to steroid, all steroids result in basically the same rate of "muscle loss" post-cycle.  There are no steroids which cause an individual to lose muscle fiber quicker post-cycle, than others.  The only factor responsible in determing the differences in the rate of weight loss between the various steroids is water weight...NOT muscle fiber.  As one final example, if someone uses Anadrol and gains 20 pounds of bodyweight, it is very likely that at least 10 pounds of that is due to increased water retention.  Let's say the same person runs a cycle of Primo and gains 7 pounds.  Very close to all 7 pounds will be muscle fiber, with only a small portion being attributable to water weight.  In the end, because the person lost so much more weight when stopping the Anadrol compared to Primo, they believe the Primo is much better for keeping gains, but it wasn't.  The 10 pounds of muscle gained from the Anadrol and the 6-7 pounds of muscle gained from the Primo with both be lost or maintained at the same rate.  So, the primary variable responsible for determining the percentage of weight lost post-cycle, is water.

the point is that you should not expect to gain nearly as much weight, but most of the weight you do gain will be muscle.  I have been off the M-sten a while now and have maintained ALL of my strength and nearly all of my weight gains (lost just a couple pounds). If I had a been using Anadrol, I would have lost a ton of weight by now...at least half of it...or more...and my strength would've dwindled just as quickly.  M-sten is a very different drug than something like Anadrol...but for those who don't understand how the different steroids increase bodyweight, it is easy for someone to think that M-sten is half as potent as Anadrol for growth, while they are on cycle.  However, if they do understand these differences, after the cycle ends, they will see how much muscle they are left with and can then more accurately compare it against Anadrol in terms of total muscle fiber acquired.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd give it at least 2 weeks on any oral, by end of week one you should notice better pumps, maybe some water/glycogen loading in the muscle as well as subcutaneous water in some cases etc. By end of week two it should be obvious that you've made strength/size gains and if not then I would begin to call it bunk. Either way I would trust IML products personally and theyre generally not much more pricy than the copies, but guarantee almost none of them have the kind of testing and quality control that IML uses. Superdmz and methadrol were both amazing, wish I had stocked up on the superdrol version


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> It took me about 1 week to see a difference and by 2 weeks it was obvious.
> 
> Unlike Anadrol, which caues significant weight gains, M-Sten only added about half as much bodyweight.   However, I believe the overall gains in muscle fiber were very similar. When using Anadrol, a large percentage of the bodyweright gained is attributable to increases in I.M. water retention...not muscle fiber growth.  This is why we swell up so quikcly when using Anadrol...and also why we deflate so quiclly upon discontinuation, resulting in a rapid loss of bodyweight in less than a week.  With M-sten, while the weight gains are significantly slower in comparison to Anadrol, I believe a much larger percentage of one's weight gains are attributable to actual muscle fiber growth.
> 
> ...



Mike, I took your advice on using 40mg. I used 30mg the first two days then switched it up yesterday. I bought myself a second bottle with my own money in order to do this. I have a log on rx muscle in the IML section


----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2013)

i was on day 1 and noticed i was able to push harder when I was pooping. Def legit


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 29, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> Mike, I took your advice on using 40mg. I used 30mg the first two days then switched it up yesterday. I bought myself a second bottle with my own money in order to do this. I have a log on rx muscle in the IML section



Good deal.  Let us know how it goes.  Your feedback is valuable.  I look forward to it.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Good deal.  Let us know how it goes.  Your feedback is valuable.  I look forward to it.



My Methylsten log


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 1, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> My Methylsten log



Nice...just read through it.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 1, 2013)

masteron is not cheap + not so easy to get powders,so most UGL masteron is NEVER masteron!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 1, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> masteron is not cheap + not so easy to get powders,so most UGL masteron is NEVER masteron!



You may have mis-read.  He was talking about methylstenbolone, not masteron.


----------



## murf23 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ive been drinking all day and now into the night and have noticed this intense pump in my drinking arm. And its only day 1 of a 3 day weekend drinking binge . Cant imagine the pump I'll have by kickoff for the superbowl


----------

